

Firefox search app silently logs Firefox address bar searches - arcfor
https://www.sccs.swarthmore.edu/org/SwatDigitalFreedom/google-search.html

======
cleer
This is not the Google Search app but rather a search app bundled with
Firefox. You can tell: it uses Firefox design language and iconography and is
called "Firefox Search"; the Google Search app looks nothing like this.
Because of the open intent-based nature of Android, apps can hook into the
swipe up gesture. If you also have the Google Search app installed, you
should've gotten a dialog to select between the two, at least the first time
you activated the swipe up.

If you want to blame someone for this, blame Mozilla, but honestly, it's
probably just an innocent mistake. This search app seems rather new (I just
noticed it the other day, too) and probably doesn't get much usage, which I
suspect is why it's not hooked into all the main app preferences yet. Jumping
the gun to criticize Google here is... unfortunate.

For comparison, here's what the Google Search app looks like:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.and...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.googlequicksearchbox&hl=en)

~~~
arcfor
I now understand that this app is branded as Firefox Search. However, I find
it very suspicious that, at least for me, it only allows Google, even though
my default search engine is DuckDuckGo. It also ignores Firefox's data
clearing, as you acknowledged.

I think it was automatically enabled on my phone because I explicitly disabled
the Google app (my only other search app) in my App Settings.

I updated the page to refer to it as "Firefox's Google Search app". A fair
name, considering its search engine options.

~~~
Niten
It uses whatever search engine you have configured in Firefox. When I tried it
a minute ago on my Nexus, this defaulted to Yahoo.

This is unequivocally Mozilla code you're observing. Here's what adb logcat
shows when that activity starts:

    
    
        I/ActivityManager(29188): START u0 {act=android.intent.action.ASSIST flg=0x13000000 cmp=org.mozilla.firefox/org.mozilla.search.SearchActivity (has extras)}

~~~
arcfor
Not for me. Mine only allows Google. Maybe because I'm using a custom default
search engine? If so, it should just use my custom one, and should obviously
give me a choice regardless.

~~~
Niten
This may also be a bug in the Firefox app: I've just observed that when I
change my default search engine in Firefox, that setting isn't necessarily
reflected in the search intent handler until after I force stop Firefox.

Either way, to reiterate, it's definitely Firefox you're seeing here. If you
don't like the way it behaves, I recommend following the other suggestions on
this thread to file a bug report with Mozilla.

------
demetris
That is not the Google Search app. It is the search interface you get when you
use the Firefox Search homescreen widget.

(This is on Android, BTW.)

~~~
arcfor
I addressed this below, but I should probably repost it here. Here's my take
on it:

When choosing search apps, it's listed as "Firefox Search". However:

* it was automatically installed on my phone because it was the only present search app

* it replaced the nearly identical Google Search app, which I explicitly disabled

* At least on my phone, it only allows Google

* it doesn't conform to the Firefox data clearing

* it doesn't conform to the Firefox search engine preference

As far as I can tell, "Firefox Search" means "Google Search hooked into
Firefox".

To be fair, I noticed that app name difference only after posting.

~~~
magicalist
> _AFAIK, it only allows Google_

Mine defaults to Yahoo, which is exactly what you'd expect from the Firefox
Search app. It's just a launcher intent that was registered when you installed
Firefox.

Here's the help article: [https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/search-firefox-
instantl...](https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/search-firefox-instantly-
android-home-screen)

According to the bottom box on that page, your search history should have been
cleared from the steps you took. Sounds like a bug.

edit: you can prove this to yourself by going to Settings -> Apps -> Firefox,
scrolling down to the "Launch By Default" section and clicking the "Clear
Defaults" button. The next time you drag up from the bottom, your phone will
ask you what you want to launch by default (assuming you still have other
launchers, e.g. the Google App installed).

~~~
arcfor
I'm on a Verizon HTC M8 running Android 4.4.4. Mine only allows Google.

~~~
annoying_tech
Oneplus One 4.4.4, only Google.

------
callahad
Looks like some confusion around the Firefox for Android search activity. I've
filed a bug at [https://bugzil.la/1143585](https://bugzil.la/1143585) to track
this.

Edit: For the time being, you can click the gear in the lower right of the
search activity and choose "clear history" to remove those entries.

------
jayelbe
Hi, Mozilla Support volunteer here.

Thanks for spotting this! It is a known bug and has been fixed and rushed into
beta testing (in Mozilla speak, this is called uplift). The fix is currently
in Firefox beta and is scheduled to be released at the end of the month.

There's a bug logged here:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1124884](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1124884)

And a support article on how you can clear your search history here:
[https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/clear-your-search-
histo...](https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/clear-your-search-history-
firefox-search)

Hope this clears things up a little!

Jayelbe

------
sidcool
Oh. After reading comments, now I wish I had an unvote button to take my
upvote back. I don't need a downvote button, just an unvote.

------
cr3ative
Some deeper explanation would be nice here - how did the data end up there? Is
the app hooking in to Firefox to pick this information up? Or are you just
signed in to your Google account on both (Google search itself in Firefox, and
Google Search via your Google sign-in on the Android?)

------
klez
You should file a bug here[0], just to be sure it isn't a bug on Fennec.

[0]
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/enter_bug.cgi#h=dupes|Firefox+f...](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/enter_bug.cgi#h=dupes|Firefox+for+Android)

------
asuffield
Does anybody know what app this is? It appears to have a Firefox icon on it.
My stock Nexus phone does not seem to have this app - swiping up from the home
icon gives you Now.

~~~
arcfor
When choosing search apps, it's listed as "Firefox Search". However:

* it was automatically installed on my phone because it was the only present search app

* it replaced the nearly identical Google Search app, which I explicitly disabled

* At least on my phone, it only allows Google

* it doesn't conform to the Firefox data clearing

* it doesn't conform to the Firefox search engine preference

As far as I can tell, "Firefox Search" means "Google search hooked into
Firefox".

------
ithkuil
Does it work the other way around?

If I type something in any browser on android, will the history be available
to other browsers ? (i.e. some kind of history API)

~~~
Niten
No it does not, in fact it doesn't even work the way the author claimed. He or
she mistook an activity bundled with the Firefox app for the Google Search
app.

In reality that search history was never persisted outside the Firefox app.

~~~
arcfor
It only allows Google, despite my using another default search engine.

The data is certainly persisting somewhere outside of Firefox proper, as the
search app is siphoning data that can only be cleared from within.

~~~
Niten
> The data is certainly persisting somewhere outside of Firefox proper, as the
> search app is siphoning data that can only be cleared from within.

That does not follow. They are the same application.

For example, attempt to reproduce this after pressing the Clear Data and Clear
Cache buttons on Firefox's Android app info screen.

------
huhtenberg
Shouldn't be of any surprise to anyone who's willingly using the whole damn
_operating system_ from a company rooted in tracking of everyone in sight.

Edit -- The notability of the post hinges on whether the OP is running one of
the stock Android versions or a custom build. Because if it's former, there
could really be no expectations of privacy.

~~~
annoying_tech
AOSP is clean of any Google-ish surveillance programs. Best example is
Cyanogen.

Of course, Google Apps are not.

~~~
huhtenberg
Is OP running Cyanogen?

 _That_ would've indeed been something.

~~~
arcfor
I will be within the next 24 hours, if Sunshine 3.0 gets released as promised.
:-)

